# Longhunter Dave Cantebury



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone else had been watching Dave Canterbury's Long hunter vids on YouTube. I've really enjoyed these videos if you haven't checked them out. Basically a gear demonstration of typical 19th century woodsman and a comparison of that gear to what we use today. I usually dismiss most TV personalities pretty quickly but I think they guy did a good job on these vids and have learned a lot. Thoughts on these vids?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I watch a fair amounta his stuff. Always gain some good info from him. I liked his section on usin black powder in yer shotgun. His yurt series was perty good to. Very knowledgeable guy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds interesting.most of my relatives descended from long hunters.
have a link?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

That should get yall in the nieghborhood.

He's got lots a vids there. I've watched allotta them. I always find sumtin I can learn from him.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Magus said:


> Sounds interesting.most of my relatives descended from long hunters.
> have a link?


I just go to YouTube and search Dave Canterbury long hunter and start watching videos. I'll see if I can post one for you.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Here is one I think you might like magus.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I actually have it bookmarked.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I was wondering if anyone else had been watching Dave Canterbury's Long hunter vids on YouTube. I've really enjoyed these videos if you haven't checked them out. Basically a gear demonstration of typical 19th century woodsman and a comparison of that gear to what we use today. I usually dismiss most TV personalities pretty quickly but I think they guy did a good job on these vids and have learned a lot. Thoughts on these vids?


I watched those vids a while back - thanx for the reminder, and the links - bookmarked


----------

